# Guessing alarm code



## vect0r (Apr 23, 2013)

We just moved in to a home with a Brinks bhs-4000a alarm system. The previous owner didn't leave any information on the master code. If I take a few guesses at it do I risk locking out the system?

Thanks!


----------



## Exjay (Apr 27, 2013)

I assume the alarm is currently not monitored? if it is the company should provide this info to you or try to get in touch with the previous owner. Not too sure on the Brinks panel but we removed a ADT Vista panel from a commercial business that we bought and I installed in my home (had no code) but a few searches online to some alarm forums I was able to ask and come up with the programming manual and I was able to reset it and set my own code. there should be some sort of default/master reset code but some companies lock out their panel if you disconnect svc with them, then your at their mercy. On a side note, it wouldnt hurt to unplug the phone seizure line at the panel before hitting more buttons. You will need a code to silence a audible siren if you accidently hit the "panic" key (or just disco the siren first)


----------



## vect0r (Apr 23, 2013)

I've had a hard time finding much material online for this system. The manual says the installer tech sets the first code. I can't find an installer code anywhere online. I'd be testing the codes by trying to turn on the door chime (that way I don't have a siren screaming for 5 mins)


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

The odds you hitting the code by hit and miss are almost impossible.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Most of the codes are 4 digits.....you only have to try 9999 different combinations.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Some installer do not give the home owner the master code. That way you are forced to keep up the contract with them.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Might call a locksmith that works with alarm systems. They should be able to get into it for you and provide you with a master code. 

If you need to establish central monitoring anyhow, the new company you choose will be able to get you up and running.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

ddawg16 said:


> Most of the codes are 4 digits.....you only have to try 9999 different combinations.


Actually, if you start with 0000 it is 10,000. Should not take too long


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 2, 2013)

Start with the easy ones: 1234, 1111, 2222, 3333 etc. :whistling2:


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Out of curiosity, are you intending to use this system? Will it be monitored? Speaking from personal experience (some of it not so good), you must be sure that everyone living in the house, including all children, clearly understand how the system works, what to do if it goes off, and the pass code, especially if it goes off by accident. Give a wrong or garbled answer when the monitoring company calls and you'll usually get a visit from the police and probably an ambulance as well. Some locales will also fine you for too many false alarms.

We personally no longer have an alarm system in our home. In 20 years of having them, we never once had an alarm that wasn't accidental.


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

Brinks bhs-4000a alarm system seems to be made by Honeywell, you might try them. There's a bunch of Brinks bhs-4000a alarm system systems and parts on Ebay, most of what I briefly scanned in the list were under $100
so it doesn't sound like this is some kind of $2000 system, it might actually be cheaper to replace it with one that has all the codes and parts than calling a locksmith out who I'm sure is going to charge more than $100 to drive out, anything less is barely worth the guy's time.
Just get a .38 or a good dog, alarms can be a PITA, and nothing is more fun than accidental alarms in the middle of the night!


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

md2lgyk said:


> Out of curiosity, are you intending to use this system? Will it be monitored? Speaking from personal experience (some of it not so good), you must be sure that everyone living in the house, including all children, clearly understand how the system works, what to do if it goes off, and the pass code, especially if it goes off by accident. Give a wrong or garbled answer when the monitoring company calls and you'll usually get a visit from the police and probably an ambulance as well. Some locales will also fine you for too many false alarms.
> 
> We personally no longer have an alarm system in our home. In 20 years of having them, we never once had an alarm that wasn't accidental.


Quoted for truth. Disconnect the thing and never look at it again, you'll be a much happier person.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

The only thing an alarm system does is let you know what time you were broke into.

We have talked about it before....

Your best security is a dog. 99% of burglars will find anther house.

Next...don't advertise....they they don't know you have it, they don't want it.

If your really concerned...then look into cameras. They make them now so that they can email you a pic when motion is detected....you can then go on a web page or with your phone and see what is happening....if someone is breaking in...you call the police and give them a blow by blow description of what is going on.

At min...just recording the burglar will usually lead to their arrest.


----------



## Exjay (Apr 27, 2013)

If you have a 4 digit house number try that first. Get a yard sign if all else fails and some motion flood lights.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Geometric patterns are common too.


----------



## ranger12 (Jan 3, 2011)

My alarm system saved me twice now. First time was right after we moved in -- one of our contactors had a key made. I would not do without it. 

I have after hours access to maybe 75 businesses --- it is amazing how commonly uaed some codes are.


----------



## Exjay (Apr 27, 2013)

PoleCat said:


> Geometric patterns are common too.


yep. also check for worn keys on the keypad which will atleast narrow it down some.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Worn keys would be the user code. You need the installer codes.


----------



## Exjay (Apr 27, 2013)

your right. you will need it to change the code/delete old ones.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

You would likely need the Brinks/ADT handheld programmer and my understanding is that they are not cheap and difficult to find.


----------

